

I’m Sure Someone Can Explain This to Me - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/03/06/explain-this-to-me

======
lutusp
The issue in this dogfight is not that both contestants are dogs, it's the
size of one of the dogs.

This reminds me of a Cold War joke about the difference between communism and
capitalism: in communism, it's dog eat dog. In capitalism, it's the other way
around.

